# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Canuto

## ignoto

A ver qué os parece.
¿Por qué no escribir aquí vuestros comentarios sobre un libro?
Todos escribimos sobre uno y, cuando agotemos el tema, cualquiera propone otro.
A ser posible, que nadie proponga el Jinx o cosa parecida.

Por ejemplo, "Gran Escuela Cartomágica" de R. Giobbi TOMO I.
1, 2, 3... responda otra vez.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

"Gran Escuela Cartomágica vol.I" me parece estupendo. Muy bueno. Yo estoy en pleno estudio del mismo. Las ilustraciones son muy buenas, están hechas desde la perpectiva del mago. No hay nada de literatura, va de cara al grano. Desde mi punto de vista es ideal para iniciarse en la cartomágia. Lo malo: el precio.

----------


## ignoto

Yo empecé con él (junto al Canuto).
Es un libro excelente.
Quizás no tan bueno para empezar como Cartomagia Fundamental pero magnífico si lo que se quiere es seguir profundizando en la cartomágia (para eso están los tomos II al V).
Juegos: impresionantes, sencillos y con una progresión muy bien estructurada.
Pegas: El precio y tener prisa con él.

Imprescindible para cartómanos.

----------


## BusyMan

Para mi la GEC es de lo mejorcito.
Los dibujos de Bárbara Giobbi son muchas veces autoexplicativos y muy precisos y de mucha más calidad que las acostumbradas fotos de otros libros.

La cantidad de información es apabullante, lo importante con esta colección es no saltarte pasos básicos (aunque cuando estés empezando te sientas tentado a leértelo de un tirón por lo apasionante que es).

Está lleno de referencias a otros magos y sus estilos, con lo cual, a poco que se te quede lo que lees, te van sonando nombres y tal que luego te ayuda mucho a no quedar como un inculto  :roll: 

La encuadernación de la edición española es una gozada. Al ser de gusanillo es más fácil seguir la explicación baraja en mano.

El tío es tan suizo y tan serio que cuando pone algún chascarrillo hace mucha más gracia.

Podría tener la pega de que al tratar tantísimas técnicas alguna vez se nota que la explicación es insuficiente, pero incluye bibliografía en todas las técnicas para que sepas donde tienes que seguir investigando.

----------


## MrKhaki

Qué decir? qué contar?

Im-prezionante. Empecé con el Canuto, y con alguno de Ciuró. Ahora me han traido los reyes  :twisted: GEC vol I y II. Y sí, quizás el Canuto es más pedagógico, pero las fotos en ocasiones son escasas (aunque las explicaciones son alucinantes). En el GEC se conjugan las explicaciones impresionante con unos dibujos muy claros y descriptivos.

Con el Canuto puedes "hacer" magia desde el primer capítulo, y eso engancha. Pero cuando se tiene la paciencia de leer todo el Canuto se debería tener la paciencia de seguir con el GEC  :Smile1:  No veo que sean libros excluyentes, para nada, sin completamente complementarios (uy, que frasecita).

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Coincido en que GEC I y II y el Canuto no son excluyentes, se pueden estudiar a la vez. La encuadernación de los volúmenes de GEC la hace muy manejable, ideal para poder practicar con la baraja en las manos.

----------


## ignoto

Anteayer hice la prueba. Me sentía Giobbiniano.
Tras un juego del Extra Ligth (El primero, "voilà, 4 ases") aproveché la circunstancia e hice un juego que tenía medio olvidado.
Se llama "El espectador corta por los ases" (GEC I pág. 55).
Siempre pensé que era un juego de principiante novato y como yo soy principiante y novato pues me lancé a por él.
Me surgió la ocasión en una reunión informal y pude "clavar" algo de magia a desconocidos.
No tenía yo muchas esperanzas de que resultara (lo estaba usando de relleno) y, sin embargo, el efecto fué mayor de lo esperado (no tanto como con otros juegos mas huertes, pero bueno...) y me sorprendió muy gratamente.
Un juego que no requiere casi técnica, con una charla sencillísima de preparar y con un efecto tan bueno no volverá a caer en el olvido. Aunque sea para sustituir a otros "rellenos" cuando solamente cuente con una baraja.

----------


## fvelayos

Si es el mismo que aparece en el "Canuto" yo lo hago con cartas Jumbo y gusta mucho.

----------


## sacrone

Basico?? Simple?? Alucinante!!!
No hay que dejar nunca ningun juego en el olvido por que lo que a ti te parece muy simple puede ser que impresione a los demás. como se dice al principio de un  monton de libros, el que el juego sea muy sencillo de realizar no quiere decir que no tenga efecto en el publico. Tenemos que tener en cuenta que nosotros vemos los juegos desde el otro lado y por eso hay muchos que no nos impresionan. En el canuto hay dos juegos al principio que son lo mas sencillo de hacer que se pueda imaginar. Pues cada vez que hago alguno de esos la gente alucina. el de las dos predicciones crea mucha aceptación.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Si, es verdad. Pese a que tengo un repertorio bastante pequeño, y de escasa dificultad técnica, los que mas han gustado de momento han sido los mas faciles de hacer, com p.e. los de adivinar la carta elgida mediante el pulso, o mediante un péndulo.
Siguiendo con el canuto, quiero decir con esto que, los primeros juegos que se enseñan en el libro son muy fáciles de aprender, hay alguno muy ingenioso, y tienen mucho impacto.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

EXTREMADAMENTE FANTASTICO.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

GENIALES LOS 5 TOMOS CON GRANDES EFECTOS
UNO QUE REALIZO PUES A PASADO A MI REPERTORIO PARTICULAR Y DEJA AL PUBLICO ALUCINADO ES LACARTA AL BOLSILLO PLUS DEL SEGUNDO TOMO
SIEMPREME RECUERDAN ESE JUEGO, EL VIAJE DE TODA LA BARAJA ES ALUCINANTE
GRACIAS CANUTO...

----------


## ignoto

La carta al bolsillo plus está en el segundo tomo... de la GEC de Giobbi.

Por favor, no escribas en mayúsculas, equivale a gritar.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

PERDON , QUISE DECIR GRACIAS ROBERTO Y CANUTO
ACLARADO...

----------


## ignoto

La respuesta venía por lo de las mayúsculas.

Hay un apartado de reglas y etiqueta que es conveniente leerse.

----------


## peel

Soy novatillo , estoy dandole fuerte al canuto y es Impresionante lo bien explicado que estan las tecnicas de manera que ni falta ni sobra ni una palabra.


Lo peor la tentación que te entra en más de una ocasión de saltarte algun capitulo ya sea porque lo que viene te gusta mas o porque no das ni una y necesitas cambiar de aires.

Y pondria alguna fotillo más.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Punto 1: Me ha parecido una buena idea la planteada por Ignoto desde el principio.

Punto 2: Mi no poder opinar.  :Oops:  Ni tengo ni he visto la GEC... Peeeeroooooo.... Ahora que estoy terminando de machacar el canuto, será mi siguiente adquisición a tenor de los mensajillos que habéis dejado.

Zanks.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Comparto 100% la opinión de MagicOMalley, tambien tengo el Cartomagia Fundamental, y francamente me parece un libro muy muy bueno para empezar. Al menos a mi me esta ayudando bastante, a perfeccionar técnicas que ya conocía por encima, y a aprender otras nuevas.

En leerlo, 3 días, en comprenderlo, 3 semanas, y en dominarlo... quizas nunca.

Gran Escuela Cartomágica de Giobbi? Tambien va a ser mi próxima adquisición, aunque no se como hacerlo porque creo que los dos primeros volúmenes cubren mas o menos el mismo temario que el Canuto.

¿Alguien me puede aconsejar sobre esto último?

Un saludo para todo el foro.

----------


## joaquin

> Gran Escuela Cartomágica de Giobbi? Tambien va a ser mi próxima adquisición, aunque no se como hacerlo porque creo que los dos primeros volúmenes cubren mas o menos el mismo temario que el Canuto.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede aconsejar sobre esto último?
> 
> Un saludo para todo el foro.


Mira este post:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=gran+escuela

Saludos!

----------


## xavilito

Estaba leyendo este post y al que hace referencia joaquin justo arriba y por lo que veo casi todo el mundo empieza por el canuto y luego se pasa al GEC, yo me compré los dos primeros de GEC  y el Cartomagia Fundamental a la vez, y conforme vi las explicaciones la verdad que me pareció mejor el de GEC por lo detallado de las explicaciones y dibujos. Ahora me estaban entrando dudas de si seria mejor dejarlo para despues de haberme mirado el Canuto como hace la mayoria de la gente o si da igual el orden de aprendizaje...Un saludo

pd: Respondiendo al post que es de lo que iba esto, el Gran Escuela Cartomagica 1 me encanta, voy por un poco mas de la mitad y la verdad es que las explicaciones, los consejos de como ejecutarlas y las recomendaciones de como pulir los fallos más habituales son buenísimas. Un saludo.

----------


## magic-carlos

En GEC encontrarás todo (99%) lo que viene en el de Vicente Canuto pero con unas explicaciones mas detalladas y claras (para mi gusto). Además encontrarás muchas técnicas que no vienen explicadas en Cartomagia fundamental. 
Ya que tienes los dos libros, cuando vayas a estudiar una técnica no te centres en una sola explicación. Compara las explicaciones de cada libro ya que siempre aparecen detalles que facilitan mucho la ejecución de dicha técnica en algún libro que el otro se pasa por alto: es decir, no te centres exclusívamente en un solo libro.
A mi personalmente me gusta muchísimo más GEC, no solo por el contenido si no por la claridad de las explicaciones.

----------


## Fujur

Acabo de terminar la primera lectura del Canuto y que decir es un librazo y pienso que ayuda mucho a enganchar a la cartomagia. El GEC es mas completo (solo tengo el tomo dos pero todo esta mas detallado y son 5 tomos) pero para un principiante a lo mejor puede costarle mas ya que se avanza mas despacio (aunque el Canuto también hay q trabajarlo) pero para pasar a cosas mas avanzadas  el Canuto lo hace con cierta rapidez dandote una visión global. Luego el GEC es perfecto para perfeccionarlo todo e ir un paso adelante.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Al final, leyendo lo que me comentaba joaquin en su post, me he decidido y ayer pedi en tiendamagia los dos primeros tomos de GEC. El Canuto me ha parecido impresionante, veremos que tal el GEC.

Gracias.

----------


## nanocampos

Pues... qué decir...

Creo que se ha dicho casi todo lo bueno de los libros... y lo malo.

Con respecto al precio... hombre, para regalar al sobrino no es... pero para incluirlo en nuestra biblioteca mágica e integrar muchas de las técnicas y presentaciones de los juegos si da.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Karl83

Elijo el libro de Canuto porque es el único que estoy leyendo debido a mi corta experiencia en la cartomagia, pero lo creo imprescindible por esa razón, para dar los primeros pasos. Me cuesta debo reconocer trasladar lo escrito al mazo, los videos me gustan más, pero ese libro es de lectura obligatoria.

----------

